# Possible growth on Vulva/Vagina?? And behavior change with pics



## ru-fi-do (22 July 2012)

My mare has been a bit of a worry just lately, a few weeks ago she suddenly took a dislike to a 4yo gelding that had been in the field 3 months with no problem, she would charge him if he even looked at him and would also try and run out the gate if another was brought in, when we'd get there to fetch in in a morning she would be stood at the bottom of the field with her pal and the others would be at the top, no one else would be allowed near her pal and she would just circle him. She is the boss of the field and the others generally don't challenge her, when she is in season she loves all the geldings, she hasn't shown her usual signs of season but she has had yellow discharge, swollen teats and swollen mammary glands. She hasn't liked us touching her belly either.
I have noticed over the past month or so that part of her vagina is protruding from her vulva and tonight whilst washing her tail i thought she looked quite swollen so decided to be brave and have a proper look.
Does this look in anyway normal??? I thought it looked a bit like a growth and that is whats pushing the vagina up and making it protrude, I had no other mare to compare to........ or am I just getting paranoid now????
I will put photo's in sequence...


























I will be ringing the vet tomorrow for advise, when i last spoke to her about her behaviour change she said that they may scan her ovaries if it happens when she next seasons.

Thanks so much for reading this far any thoughts appreciated  xx


----------



## JanetGeorge (22 July 2012)

Any chance she's in foal - or has she foaled in the past?  That vulva looks VERY elongated (which happens before foaling) and heavily pregnant mares often have a bit of the internal tissues bulging out.

If there's NO chance she's pregnant - or any chance she is - I'd get vet out tomorrow to have a look.


----------



## ru-fi-do (22 July 2012)

Thanks for your reply, There was an incident last October where we went up to find the fence between her field and the mare and foals field had been knocked down, so the colt may have been in as the were all stood close to each other, the colt would have been 3/4 months and was approx 12.2-13hh, she is 17hh, when i spoke to the vet she said it is unlikely but not impossible.
Here's a pic of her side view and teats 3 weeks ago.
















The last picture more shows the swelling at the front.


----------



## ru-fi-do (22 July 2012)

JanetGeorge said:



			Any chance she's in foal - or has she foaled in the past?
		
Click to expand...

She may have foaled in the past, we've had her from a five year old and she came over from Ireland, when we had her vetted the vet said she looks like she may have had a foal before. x


----------



## kim1978 (22 July 2012)

Keep us updated on what the vet says...


----------



## ru-fi-do (22 July 2012)

kim1978 said:



			Keep us updated on what the vet says...
		
Click to expand...

Will do


----------



## Perissa (22 July 2012)

The pink bit looks like a normal clitorus, but the lumpy thing below it isn't anything I have seen before.  I wonder, being a grey, if its a melenoma?


----------



## ru-fi-do (23 July 2012)

That's what I was thinking Perissa, it is not something i've ever noticed before.

Unfortunately it looks like Photobucket have removed the pictures now


----------

